# late ovulation clomid



## janeup (Jan 15, 2005)

This is my third month on clomid and so far, using the predictor kits, day 19, I haven't shown any signs of ovulation.  During my 1st and 2nd month I ovulated bang on day 14.  Can anyone help? It's driving me crazy and I am worried the clomid has stopped working.  My cycles are usually 26 - 28 days, but my last AF was a late starter by a couple of days and only lasted two days instead 3.  Also, one day I didn't take the clomid at the usual time because I had been walking in the French Alps all day. I took it in the evening rather than first thing in the morning.  Would this affect the clomid?  Any suggestions welcome. I am new to this site and very it very helpful reading.


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi Candy
I am not a nurse and cant give you any med advice but i dont think it really matters what time you take them.
I take 2 pills a day and both at the same time whcih the consultant said was fine or i can take them in am and pm whichever i choose.
ON what day did you start using OPK's.  I too have a reg 28 day with clomid and normally start teating on day 12 with surge on day 14 but you should really of started testing on day 10 if you are sometimes 26 days.
Good luck


----------



## janeup (Jan 15, 2005)

Hi alex
thanks for responding. I started testing on day 11 this time so maybe I was a little late which is annoying.  I just assumed that I would ovulate day 14 like the last two months. Oh well.  I am going to go and see my consultant to see what to do next as he only prescribed me three months worth.  It's odd because I seemed to be doing so well with my follicles and ovulation on the first two. I will carry on testing this week. Thanks though for the advice about timing.  Good to know. I was worried.


----------



## Helen1 (May 15, 2003)

Hi Candy
Whilst taking Clomid I only ovulated around CD 20 - 23 of my cycles. It was always after CD20 anyway. I never had regular cycles before Clomid (never had a cycle in fact due to PCO) so am not sure if this would have been later or earlier than usual if you know what I mean.
Good Luck!
Helen xxxxxxxxxxx


----------

